# cancelar la factura (pagar)



## DreaJ

Aquí en Nicaragua, en vez de pagar, es muy común usar la palabra cancelar... por ejemplo "cancelar la factura." ¿Estoy curiosa... este uso es muy común en otros países también?


----------



## aurilla

En Puerto Rico utilizan "cancelar la deuda".


----------



## ILT

En México pagamos las deudas y las facturas.  Para nosotros, cancelar una factura es inutilizarla, es decir, nos equivocamos en algo (o el cliente ya no quiere lo que pidió) y debemos anularla.

Saludos


----------



## SADACA

DreaJ said:
			
		

> Aquí en Nicaragua, en vez de pagar, es muy común usar la palabra cancelar... por ejemplo "cancelar la factura." ¿Estoy curiosa... este uso es muy común en otros países también?


 

totalmente común en Venezuela


----------



## betulina

I love translating said:
			
		

> En México pagamos las deudas y las facturas.  Para nosotros, cancelar una factura es inutilizarla, es decir, nos equivocamos en algo (o el cliente ya no quiere lo que pidió) y debemos anularla.
> 
> Saludos



Sí, en España es lo mismo, implica que no se paga por cualquier razón.


----------



## Caos

Por estos lados es mucho más común pagar.

Igual se puede utilizar como dice aurilla _"cancelar la deuda"_, sin embargo esta expresión puede llegar a sonar como que por un motivo donde NO se involucra pago alguno se ha terminado la deuda, por eso es mucho mas común el termino pagar.

Pero como decía, lo más común es pagar y en tiendas, restaurantes ese término es el utilizado.

Espero sirva de algo


----------



## SADACA

Si! es realmente extraño como lo usamos en Venezuela, pero es una costumbre muy arraigada incluso en los medios de comunicación y publicitarios
"Venezuela cancelará su deuda con el FMI"  jajajajajaj
"Lleve su computador y cancelelo en cómodas cuotas"
"Ya terminé de cancelar mi apartamento"


----------



## gisele73

En el Perú también decimos tanto "pagar" como "cancelar", pero en una factura ya pagada, por lo general le ponen un sello que dice "cancelado", lo que quiere decir que ya se pagó.


----------



## havakian

Para cualquier contexto, Cancelar no es igual a pagar. Sin importar como se acostumbre a usar el término en cualquier país de habla española la palabra cancelar es igual a: abortar, anular, eliminar(según el contexto). Soy venezolano y siempre comento esto con mis amigos y familiares cancelar es distinto a pagar. Ya envié unas consultas a la Real Academia Española para que de su veredicto final. Según he leído todos los países no hispano-parlantes usan cancelar para anular o abortar algo. Mientras que pagar ya sabemos que es..


----------



## SADACA

havakian said:


> Para cualquier contexto, Cancelar no es igual a pagar. Sin importar como se acostumbre a usar el término en cualquier país de habla española la palabra cancelar es igual a: abortar, anular, eliminar(según el contexto). Soy venezolano y siempre comento esto con mis amigos y familiares cancelar es distinto a pagar. Ya envié unas consultas a la Real Academia Española para que de su veredicto final. Según he leído todos los países no hispano-parlantes usan cancelar para anular o abortar algo. Mientras que pagar ya sabemos que es..


 
Si, es distinto, sin duda, pero la costumbre ya echó raices y cancelar también es pagar. Y todo el mundo pide su sellito  "CANCELADO" en sus facturas, por lo menos aquí en Venezuela.


----------



## Iararo

En Argentina lo usamos más como sinónimo de pagar.
Cancelar una deuda, una factura ...


----------



## havakian

SADACA said:


> Si, es distinto, sin duda, pero la costumbre ya echó raices y cancelar también es pagar. Y todo el mundo pide su sellito "CANCELADO" en sus facturas, por lo menos aquí en Venezuela.


Eso que tu dices, ya sabemos es cotidiano, sin embargo ya acá en Venezuela, Instituciones como SENIAT(Servicio Nacional Integrado de Administración Tributaria) ya están instruyendo reglamentaciones para suspender el uso de CANCELAR en vez de pagar, incluso ya están multando a establecimientos que usen el "sellito" CANCELADO. Wordreference.com es un portal donde uno de los objetivos es ayudarnos a usar el lenguaje correctamente, es por eso que contribuyo con mi granito de arena por el bien de todos.


----------



## e.ma

cancelar=echar la cancela
o sea cerrar


----------



## TAKECHITITO

Un uso muy comun en México de cancelar se refiere a cuando ya no deceas algo por ejemplo  " ya no quiero la pizza, cancela la orden"


----------



## JB

Entonces, para "cancelar" un pedido cuando me cambié de idea, no más quiero la mercancía (ejemplo), o quiero el banco no pague el cheque )(English, to void), cuál palabra usan -- anular, u otra?


----------



## TAKECHITITO

Que te parece: " call of "


----------



## Argantonio

En España decimos "cancelar una deuda" cuando terminas de pagarla.


----------



## BiziPoz

Aquí en Chile se usa mucho "cancelar" cuando la gente quiere referirse a "pagar", a pesar de que son términos ligeramente diferentes:

Cancelar: Acabar de pagar una deuda. (Invalidar una boleta o cuenta)
Pagar: Dicho de una persona: Dar a otra, o satisfacer, lo que le debe.

Es decir, uno puede "pagar" sin que haya una boleta o ticket de por medio, sin embargo no puede "cancelar" si no la hay.

Es una diferencia muy mínima en realidad...

Fuente: Real academia esañola (rae. es)


----------



## SADACA

*cancelar**.*
(Del lat. _cancellāre_).

*1. *tr. Anular, hacer ineficaz un instrumento público, una inscripción en registro, una nota o una obligación que tenía autoridad o fuerza.
*2. tr. Acabar de pagar una deuda.*
*3. *tr. Borrar de la memoria, abolir, derogar.
*4. *tr._ Ec._ Despedir a un empleado.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 


_Para mi la segunda acepción lo explica todo; cancelar también es pagar_​


----------



## SADACA

jbruceismay said:


> Entonces, para "cancelar" un pedido cuando me cambié de idea, no más quiero la mercancía (ejemplo), o quiero el banco no pague el cheque )(English, to void), cuál palabra usan -- anular, u otra?


 
También cancelar


----------



## e.ma

Entonces, no se puede saber si alguien va a pagar un pedido a lo va a anular...


----------



## SADACA

e.ma said:


> Entonces, no se puede saber si alguien va a pagar un pedido a lo va a anular...


 

Pués no. Habrá que preguntarle.


----------



## Milton Sand

En Colombia es lo mismo: cancelar = terminar de pagar.

El sentido es como acabar con el asunto. En todo caso, para cancelar, hay que pagar. Puedes _pagar_ una parte, sin _cancelar_ por completo, si es que tu acreedor lo acepta.

Chao.


----------



## irelands7

Hola soy tica. Aquí en Costa Rica, cancelar = pagar.

Es muy interesante oír las opiniones de diferentes países hispanoparlantes sobre un término que puede tener significados contrarios como este.

Oí de un caso en E.U. (donde abundan las diferentes nacionalidades latinoamericanas) donde en un supermercado un costarricense le preguntó a otro _latino_ (creo q era mexicano) dónde podía CANCELAR (con el sentido de pagar) lo q llevaba en el carrito, y este le respondió: "déjelo ahí, después lo recogen". Y el tico no entendió.

El tico se refería a cancelar para levárselo y el otro latino entendió cancelar para no llevárselo.

Independientemente de la definición de la Real Academia Española, la realidad es que este término es comúnmente utilizado por varios países de Latinoamérica con el sentido de Pagar. Si no está ahora en la RAE, tarde o temprano lo van a aceptar, pero no significa que hasta entonces va a ser oficial. Respeto mucho a la RAE, amo el español, trato de usarlo lo mejor que puedo y ¡tampoco me gusta esa acepción de cancelar como pagar!, pero es una realidad que actualmente cancelar = pagar.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

En Uruguay se usa otra palabra que sí creo que debe ser bastante inusual en otros países: “abonar”. Tal vez me equivoque, pero no creo que se use mucho en otros lugares como sinónimo de “pagar”.
Con respecto a “cancelar”, se usa con ambas acepciones, lo que se deduce por el contexto. 
En la fachada de un bar montevideano llamado “Bar Cancela”, unos chistosos habían escrito con  un spray una “a” delante de “Bar” y una “o” detrás, quedando: “abaro cancela”. Es ortográficamente incorrecto, pero uno de los pocos graffitis ingeniosos que he visto.


----------



## Dandee

En la región de Argentina donde yo soy nativo cancelar significa pagar una deuda o préstamo por completo, es decir terminar de pagar o hacer el pago de la última cuota. Es decir la deuda queda saldada.
En Chile cancelar se utiliza para pagar cualquier cuota, aunque no sea la última de la deuda.

Saludos.


----------



## Nacheins

Hola, me interesó mucho este hilo.

Sólo quería aportar mi perspectiva desde Ecuador. Al igual que los compañeros de muchos otros países que han confirmado desde su lado, confirmo que en Ecuador se usan "pagar" y "cancelar" como sinónimos. 

Incluso más, hay una pequeña diferencia de apreciación social: "cancelar" se considera más culto y elegante, y es el término usado en restaurantes o establecimientos comerciales cuando quieren ser formales y considerados.

Aún en banca se usa con ese sentido, y ya me ha causado más de una preocupación al traducir (en especial al corregir textos traducidos automáticamente en Internet, porque obviamente pasa al inglés como "cancel" y no como "pay", "pay off" o "settle").

Estoy de acuerdo con que al tiempo que hay que seguir lo que manden las normas o las instituciones, hay que respetar y tomar en cuenta el uso común.

Eso nomás por el momento, gracias por permitirme expresar mi opinión.


----------



## valeban

Hola, en Buenos Aires, Argentina, tiene ambas acepciones:
1. Terminar de realizar un pago "cancelando" la deuda (es decir pagando el saldo pendiente)
2. Cancelar una órden/un pedido/una suscripción/una cuenta (arrepentirse de lo solicitado, decidiendo anular la situación)


----------



## Aviador

Dandee said:


> En la región de Argentina donde yo soy nativo cancelar significa pagar una deuda o préstamo por completo, es decir terminar de pagar o hacer el pago de la última cuota. Es decir la deuda queda saldada.
> En Chile cancelar se utiliza para pagar cualquier cuota, aunque no sea la última de la deuda.
> 
> Saludos.


Así es. Aquí llega a tanto el absurdo que incluso, al preguntar a más de algún interlocutor, me han dicho que usan _cancelar_ en lugar de _pagar_ porque lo encuentran  "más formal y menos imperativo". ¡Qué distorsión!


----------



## cepriego

Jaja, soy mexicano, y esto me recuerda una experiencia que tuve en Colombia el año pasado. Había reservado en un hotel en Bucaramanga por 4 noches, al 2do. día decidí pagar (cancelar ) todas las noches para olvidarme de ese asunto, fui con el recepcionista y le dije que quería pagar el resto de mi estancia, y el diálogo fue más o menos así:

Recepcionista: sí señor quiere cancelar las dos noches que quedan
Yo: No, yo las quiero pagar no cancelar
Recepcionista: Sí señor las cancelamos.
Yo: Pero yo lo que quiero es quedarme dos noches más, ¿por qué me las quiere cancelar?
Recepcionista con cara de que ya se había encontrado con otro mexicano como yo me dice:  ¿de qué forma será su pago?
Yo: Tarjeta de crédito, pensando: jo... además de que me las van a cancelar me las van a cobrar jajaj!!!!

Al final me quedé dos noches más 

Luego este año estando en México, comía con unos amigos venezolanos en un restaurante, y uno de ellos pidió cancelar la cuenta. La cara del camarero/mesero fue como de ¡Señor, ¿¿quiere cancelar ahora que ya se lo ha comido todo??!!! jajaja. Si estás en México, y le dices eso a un camarero, éste muy probablemente entenderá que no te gustó la comida y que no quieres pagar por ella. Claro que eso es más creíble cuando hay comida en el plato, pero cuando ya prácticamente lamiste lo que quedaba en él NO jaja.

Jajaj al final a pesar de estas sutiles diferencias, nos entendemos muy bien. Qué viva el español.


----------



## cepriego

En México comúnmente decimos "liquidar una deuda" para terminarla/cancelarla. 

En un restaurante siempre pedimos la cuenta y la PAGAMOS.

Vas al banco y dices quiero liquidar la deuda de mi tarjeta de crédito. Si dices que quieres cancelar tu tarjeta de crédito se entenderá que quieres deshacerte de ella y no quieres tenerla más.

En México igual abonamos a una deuda, pero en este caso se refiere a pagar una parte de ella. Aboné 1000 pesos, me quedan 5000 pesos de deuda. La liquidaré el año que viene

Cancelamos un servicio, cancelamos el internet, cancelamos el contrato de telefonía celular etc.

Si estás en un súper mercado y dices que quieres cancelar la compra la gente no lo entenderá. Como ya alguien comentó arriba, acabarán diciéndote que dejes el carrito allí si quieres cancelar, que ya algún encargado pondrá los productos en sus  respectivos estantes. Para este caso siempre diremos pagar. Cancelar para nosotros en este contexto no tiene sentido.


Saludos


----------



## yirgster

After I paid the hotel bill in Costa Rica it was stamped *cancelado*.


----------



## Aviador

cepriego said:


> ... Para este caso siempre diremos pagar. Cancelar para nosotros en este contexto no tiene sentido...


Enhorabuena, amigos mexicanos. Sigan así y no dejen que entre a México la plaga del _cancelar_ por pagar .
Yo, por aquí y a donde vaya, hago mi aporte no usando ese verbo en lugar de pagar y siempre respondiendo a alguien que me pregunta "_¿Cómo cancela?_" con un claro y asertivo "_*Pago* con efectivo_".


----------



## Anti_Work

En Argentina, Cancelar se usa como sinónimo de pagar sólo cuando termina de pagar una deuda, ya sea porque se paga la última cuota o se paga todo el saldo. Jamás alguien diría cancelé la factura como sinónimo de pagué la factura.
Ej: Pagué la todas las cuotas que debía, así que cancelé la deuda.


----------



## Ciprianus

*cancelar*
2. tr. Pagar o saldar una deuda.
DLE

En inglés: _pay up_.


----------

